# looking for pics of a good roller breeding loft



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi I am looking for pics of individual breeding pins for my pigeons I am going to do a new area to breed rollers in the spring but would love Ideas right now I breed in an open loft set up but I will be breeding several familys this year and want to make sure that I keep the familys apart also this way I will besure who mom and dad are we have all seen othere cocks jump on a diffrent hen in an open loft set up


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

have you consider rabbit hutch?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

scott70 said:


> Hi I am looking for pics of individual breeding pins for my pigeons I am going to do a new area to breed rollers in the spring but would love Ideas right now I breed in an open loft set up but I will be breeding several familys this year and want to make sure that I keep the familys apart also this way I will besure who mom and dad are we have all seen othere cocks jump on a diffrent hen in an open loft set up


Do you have nest-fronts on your nestboxes? If so, you can lock pairs in their boxes when you pair them up. Once they are all sitting on eggs or young, they are less likely to "mix it up" with other birds. Make sure you don't have any un-paired birds in with the breeders.


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Scott,

I breed my pouters in individual pens. There are ups and downs to breeding in individuals. First they take up a lot of room. My boxes are 24 deep x 24 high x 48 long. This gives my pairs ample room, however I still take them out to the avery to bath and sun. There is also a lot of work involved in the maint watering,feeding, cleaining etc. The upside is that you are certain about the parentage.

If it is only the family traits that you are looking to keep pure you can section off an open loft and place a family in each section. You will be able to use less room and still keep the families pure. If you build nest fronts as Ptras previously mentioned you will be able to minimize any crossing within the family. It will minimize the total investment and simplify your life.

There is a thread on here that Wings on Fire started with some nice individuals that he built. His are outdoors with wire on the bottom so that the cleanup is simplified compared to mine.

Here is a couple of pics of my indi's. During the breeding season Cleaning, feeding, and watering is a part time job, but I enjoy the results of the labor.



























Best of Luck, Charlie


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Boy would i love to have some breeding pens like yours zugbug


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

you could also do what i did make some small aviary out of pvc http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=16953, you could make them any size you want this one is 4 ft by 3ft and 2 ft high , they wont rot or rust so far i have mines for 4 years and they very easy to clean and still looks new


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

zugbug13- nice breeding loft with excellent breeding boxes. Very nicely done. Good luck to you in all your endeavors.-Nick...


----------

